# I have 2 very clean FW Vmax 150s 2004 models



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

2 freshwater 20in Vmax 150s 2 strokes excellent comp 4250.00 each....


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a FW TRP lower unit that we can add to one of these units


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

1 left


----------

